# Hello! Fresh meat! Get it here *chu-splotch!* AHHHH!



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello everyone! I just read about this forum an hour ago, and realized this was something I HAD to get in on. :googly: 

I'm a 30-something living in a small city in central Alberta, Canada. I have always loved decorating for the season, beginning with the front lawn where I grew up. My wife and I have been building haunts for the last 7 years as fund raisers for the local boys 'n' girls club. The local mall has provided an unused tenancy to decorate, while word of mouth through the club has always kept us well stocked with volunteers and clientèle . Our budget is never more than a couple hundred dollars per year, but over those years we've amassed quite the collection of strobe lights and black plastic. I'm looking forward to learning anything and everything I can that might fit into our "creepy on the cheap" style.  


See you in the forums! :voorhees:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome! You sure will learn a lot here.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Lots of very talented people on this forum.

You've got a lot of reading to do.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Woo whooo another Canadian!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Toktorill. Post...Post....Post....then Pic...Pic....Pic
We love pictures!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home T.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Lagrousome said:


> Post...Post....Post....then Pic...Pic....Pic
> We love pictures!


Your in luck then- I run around with a camera during every stage of the haunt, including cleanup. I'll see what I can :zombie:dig up:zombie:.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. We can't wait to see your pictures. Pop into chat sometime so we can meet, talk and we can pick your brain!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome......MUAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome --your in for a treat


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

great to see you in the chat! welcome


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

*Thanks!*



NickG said:


> great to see you in the chat! welcome


Thanks for the welcome, and thank you very, very much for answering all my questions.  Your monster in the box has given me a few great ideas for my own creations...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome ..
we all like cheap and theres alot of ideas cheap but great in this forum


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

wooo hoo another Canadian!!!! Welcome! Were gonna outnumber the Americans soon... LOL NOT!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Yet another victim. Welcome.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You're in for quite an education!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, looking forward to those pic's


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Enjoy your stay!


----------

